# is INTEL 915GAV motherboard is 64 bit?



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2006)

Please Tell Me Whether 915 Gav Intel Motherboard Is Able To Support The 64 Bit Operating System Like Vista 64 Bit Edition.....??


How To Find The Motherboard Is Capable Of Running 64 Bit Application????/


Please Reply Guys .......


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2006)

915 is a 32bit board...


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 28, 2006)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Please Tell Me Whether 915 Gav Intel Motherboard Is Able To Support The 64 Bit Operating System Like Vista 64 Bit Edition.....??
> 
> 
> How To Find The Motherboard Is Capable Of Running 64 Bit Application????/
> ...



It is a 32Bit Mobo.
See the specification here


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks guys for ur reply....
really thanks....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 31, 2006)

> 915 is a 32bit board...





> It is a 32Bit Mobo.
> See the specification here



Dont mind... but are u guyess went nutts... ?? *915 DO SUPPORTS 64bit Intel Processors...*

come on guyess be a little carefull when post... even from the link tech_mastermind has given its written than its supports P4 EE processors... those are 64bit supporting processor...

and for the question the author asked...



> Please Tell Me Whether 915 Gav Intel Motherboard Is Able To Support The 64 Bit Operating System Like Vista 64 Bit Edition.....??



*Certainly it is only if u have a 64bit intel Processor...* like Intel P4 630 @ 3.0 GHz...

its not the motherbaord which is a 64bit one... its the processor which is a 64bit... yes ur mpotherbaord do need to support the 64bit processor...




> How To Find The Motherboard Is Capable Of Running 64 Bit Application????/



its not the motherbaord which is a 64bit one... its the processor which is a 64bit... yes ur mpotherbaord do need to support the 64bit processor...

just download CPUz and post whats ur processor here...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 31, 2006)

915GAV supports Single core smithfield CPUs which are 64-bit compatible, EMT64 as intel calls it


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 1, 2006)

It supports as it supports processors with EM64T suppot. However u will be able to install 64 bit OS only if ur Processor supports it


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 1, 2006)

Oops sorry didn't see the specification correctly even didn't EE is 64Bit processor.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2006)

so if i upgrade my processor to 64 bit...will  that make my system a 64 bit edition....

and is there a DOWNSIDE FOR 64 BIT


----------

